# snd_hda: operation not permitted



## rocky (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello all,

My sound card works with snd_hda.

If I compile the kernel with device snd_hda:


```
device sound
device snd_hda
```

then after system rebooting my music players cannot connect to sound card:


```
$ echo test sound > /dev/dsp0.0
Operation isnot permitted
```

If I recompile the kernel without sound device, and load the sound modules from /boot/loader.conf


```
# kernel hasnot sound devices
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

the problem is almost the same.

If I unload the sound driver and then load it again:


```
$ kldunload snd_hda
$ kldload snd_hda
$ echo test sound > /dev/dsp0.0
# it's ok now
```

everything works and I can hear the sound.

I guess that I should set the device permission somewhere. But I don't know how to do that.

Please help me. Thank you very much


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2009)

What are the permissions on /dev/dsp* ?

If they're not writable try to add to /etc/devd.conf:

```
perm 0666 /dev/dsp*
```
and restart devd

```
/etc/rc.d/devd restart
```


----------

